

Geeks, Get Your House In Order - nickoakland
http://blog.chirply.com/post/12666794812/geeks-get-your-house-in-order

======
daimyoyo
Granted, I live by myself outside the Valley so I might be missing something
but how does having a pretty room matter at all to someone working at a
startup? I mean, if you're at the office 90 hours a week I'm sure a tastefully
hung and well framed work of art will not help you sleep any better nor will
it affect your code for better or worse. Perhaps it's just not my style, but I
presume people at a startup have better things to thing about than what hooks
to use on their wall.

